# Revel Ltd.0 - Worth the price?



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

I went looking at bikes intending to pick up the Revel 3 Disk but unfortunately the shop needs to order one in as they are all out at the moment but while looking I came across the Revel Ltd.0 and sort of fell in love. It looks great.

However I am still completely lost when it comes to bikes components etc so I ask you mtbr, how do these specs live up to the price tag of £679.00

Frame AluxX aluminium
Fork  Rock Shox XC28 RL W/remote PopLoc lockout
Shock  N/A
Handlebar  Giant Sport alloy low riser 31.8mm
Stem  Giant Sport
Seatpost  Giant Sport
Saddle Giant Sport Trail
Pedals Steel with resin body 
Shifters Shimano SLX 30 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur Shimano XT
Brakes  Tektro Draco hydraulic discs, 160mm rotors
Brake Levers Tektro Draco
Cassette  Shimano HG62 11x34
Chain  Shimano HG54
Crankset Shimano M522 42/32/24
Bottom Bracket Shimano EN25 Octalink
Rims  Giant CR70 Double Wall
Hubs  Giant S-Elite
Spokes Black Stainless Steel
Tires  Giant Sport 26x2.1"

I could essentially get it on finance from all terraincycles.co.uk which would allow me to go over my initial budget of £350ish. £90 a month definitely is more do-able.

It's either going to be the Revel Ltd.0 









or the Revel 3 Disk.









Revel 3 Disk Specs (Just for comparisons sake) £325.00

Frame AluxX aluminium
Fork  Suntour XCT V3 suspension fork
Shock N/A
Handlebar Steel low riser
Stem Giant aluminium ahead
Seatpost  Giant aluminium
Saddle Giant Sport Trail
Pedals VP resin cage pedal
Shifters  Shimano EZ Fire 51 21 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano TX 50
Rear Derailleur Shimano TX 55
Brakes  Zoom mechanical disc brakes
Brake Levers Shimano EF51 2 finger
Cassette Shimano HG30 11x32 7 speed
Chain KMC Z51
Crankset Shimano M131 24/34/42
Bottom Bracket FSA RPM cartridge
Rims  Giant CR70 SW aluminium
Hubs Joy Tech
Spokes Steel
Tires  Kenda Kinetics 26x2.1"

This is well within my £350.00 budget so I would just be buying it outright, but as I say the shop is out of stock at the moment.

EDIT: Oh and before anyone says it; I know the Revel 3 Disk has much worse specs


----------



## sdh792 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you can afford to spend a little more, go for th Revel Ltd.0, but then again it depends on what you are planning to do with the bike and how much riding you intend to do with it. You won't have to worry about upgrading anything on the Revel Ltd.0, it will hold up really well.

-Shawn


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't like to recommend that people outspend their budget. I will say that Giant does generally provide good value for the money. The LTD build is pretty nice with the SLX and XT parts, and the Rock Shox fork over the Suntour fork, and I would prefer Tektro over Zoom for my brakes. If I had the cash, and if I were choosing between those two, I would buy the higher-end model. Having said all that, please don't take it as a recommendation to spend more than you can afford.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I say go for the Revel Ltd.0. The component set looks better to me. I can't say much about rims or wheels however.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

sdh792 said:


> If you can afford to spend a little more, go for th Revel Ltd.0, but then again it depends on what you are planning to do with the bike and how much riding you intend to do with it. You won't have to worry about upgrading anything on the Revel Ltd.0, it will hold up really well.
> 
> -Shawn


Well I will be riding it everyday too and from work and then on weekends I will most likely do some light off roading/just general going out for a nice long ride. I probably won't be going too crazy in terms of riding trails etc, preferring the rocky trail to the insanely mountainous.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> Well I will be riding it everyday too and from work and then on weekends I will most likely do some light off roading/just general going out for a nice long ride. I probably won't be going too crazy in terms of riding trails etc, preferring the slightly rocky to the insanely mountainous.


If that's the case I would go with the least expensive model. Keep in mind you might get the bug go from light off roading to some more intermediate trails. In such case I would suggest going with the other model. Unfortunately only you know if that could possibly be the case.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

If I was buying a bike that I would commute on every day and ride on Singletrack on the weekends, I would opt for the better bike. Think of how much money you will save riding daily just in auto/fuel costs. The better components are worth it, IMHO. That Revel is a nice looking bike, btw.


----------



## JTinDenver (Jul 18, 2008)

What ghglen said, plus the lower end Suntour fork does not appear to have a lockout function, which I find pretty much mandatory when riding my mtb on the road. You also may want to consider a tire swap with some less knobby tires that can still take some off road use like Maxxis Holy Rollers.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

JonathanGennick said:


> I don't like to recommend that people outspend their budget. I will say that Giant does generally provide good value for the money. The LTD build is pretty nice with the SLX and XT parts, and the Rock Shox fork over the Suntour fork, and I would prefer Tektro over Zoom for my brakes. If I had the cash, and if I were choosing between those two, I would buy the higher-end model. Having said all that, please don't take it as a recommendation to spend more than you can afford.


Well I definitely have the money saved up and *touch wood* nothing in the near future that would require it so I could easily afford the higher price.

I do really love the look of the Revel Ltd.0 and I guess if I go for that one I wouldn't have to buy a new bike a year or two from now (as long as I look after it of course.)

But £675.00 on a bike seems so crazy to me... Although it seems, from what you lot have said, the components definitely justify the cost.


----------



## hike-run-bike (Dec 31, 2011)

The Revel 0 has a remote lockout which I think you'll use for commuting. If you go with the other one you may want to upgrade your drivetrain right away, a seven gear cassette is not going to cut it. jmho

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

hike-run-bike said:


> The Revel 0 has a remote lockout which I think you'll use for commuting. If you go with the other one you may want to upgrade your drivetrain right away, a seven gear cassette is not going to cut it. jmho
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


The Lockout is definitely something drawing me towards the Revel Ltd.0.

I just wish the shop had both bikes in so I could see them side by side in real life as opposed to photos online....


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> But £675.00 on a bike seems so crazy to me...


I used to feel the same way. Once you take the plunge and ride it awhile though, I bet you'll never want to go back to anything lesser.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

JonathanGennick said:


> I used to feel the same way. Once you take the plunge and ride it awhile though, I bet you'll never want to go back to anything lesser.


You know what. I think I'm going to go and do just that,
Off to the bike shop I go


----------



## sdh792 (Jul 10, 2011)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> You know what. I think I'm going to go and do just that,
> Off to the bike shop I go


Good choice, you won't be disappointed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

sdh792 said:


> Good choice, you won't be disappointed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Well I have done it and it's all paid for.
The shop has had to order one in, but come Tuesday morning I will have in my possession the very sexy Revel Ltd.0


----------



## Whitexc (Feb 11, 2012)

Good for you. Good luck with the purchase. Slightly jealous here as I am still shopping, with nasty weather to boot. Have fun and ride safe.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Whitexc said:


> Good for you. Good luck with the purchase. Slightly jealous here as I am still shopping, with nasty weather to boot. Have fun and ride safe.


Thanks!
Tuesday can't come quick enough. I feel like a little kid the night before Christmas haha.

Fingers crossed that by the time you choose what bike you are going to go with the weather has cleared up a bit. Nothing would be worse then having a shiny new bike and not being able to enjoy it.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats, enjoy your new ride/freedom/passion/disease, lol.


----------



## hike-run-bike (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats take the day off Wednesday and post pics :thumbup:

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

hike-run-bike said:


> Congrats take the day off Wednesday and post pics :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


Will definitely post pics  I'm so excited that when I do get the bike I will probably be shouting about it from the rooftops :lol:

I plan to at least take Tuesday off! Picking the bike up when the shop opens at 9.00am and seeing where riding it out the door takes me.


----------



## sdh792 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well todays the day, did ya get it!!! Just like Christmas morning. LOL!! I feel your excitement, I was there last year.


----------



## gmajor (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## Joey Jiggles (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't mean to jack your thread, but I have a similar question. Mine is between the Revel 1 & Revel 0. Is it worth the extra?

Revel 1: Revel 1 (Charcoal/Red) (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Revel 0: Revel 0 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## sdh792 (Jul 10, 2011)

Joey Jiggles said:


> I don't mean to jack your thread, but I have a similar question. Mine is between the Revel 1 & Revel 0. Is it worth the extra?
> 
> Revel 1: Revel 1 (Charcoal/Red) (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> Revel 0: Revel 0 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


There is nothing wrong with either bike. The Revel 0 does have better components, like a lockout fork for example. It all depends on how much you are willing to spend and if you are HAPPY with your purchase in the end that is all that really matters.


----------



## Joey Jiggles (Sep 27, 2011)

is it worth the different of around $200? for the lockout fork and other parts?


----------



## Smir (Jul 23, 2012)

The colour alone is worth $200


----------



## weizhengvz (Aug 2, 2012)

anyone recommend about revel 2?


----------

